# 190 Visa & On-paper health assessment for newborn in Australia



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dear expats,

My son was born in Australia after we lodged our application and hence, the CO requested for a "on-paper health assessment" for him.

However, it has been 2 months now that I submitted all the details for my son's assessment but still my Immi account "get health details" section asks me to arrange for his health checkup.

My question is, Does an "on-paper health assessment for newborn < 6 months" results reflect on the Immi account? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Any one who could assist me with the above query?


----------



## kota3456 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,

Did you get any update from CO? 
I am in the same situation. I have submitted 1022, passport and birth certificate of my kid last week.


----------



## Suguo (Jul 31, 2018)

Sanjos84 said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> My son was born in Australia after we lodged our application and hence, the CO requested for a "on-paper health assessment" for him.
> 
> ...





Hi,

I saw your post online. I am experiencing the same situation with you. I think you must have get PR already. Could you please tell me how did your baby get the result eventually? I have been waiting for nearly 2 months. I am very worried right now and I cannot do anything. 

Thank you!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

that's the first time i come across this... maybe worth calling DHO and asking, it seems rather long time to still be under assessment.


----------



## Lusi (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Suguo, I have the same situation with you. I have uploaded my baby’s details on the end of June, but nothing happened till now. Have you heard anything back yet? Please kindly advise me. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lusi said:


> Hi Suguo, I have the same situation with you. I have uploaded my baby’s details on the end of June, but nothing happened till now. Have you heard anything back yet? Please kindly advise me. Thanks


seems like it takes time.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys, can someone share what is this 'On paper assessment' I got requested for same but before that i was asked to submit letter from GP and Signed E-Medical consent form, which i have done now will the CO send me another letter for examination ? I have made tens of calls to BUPA and Dpt of Home Affairs and no one had clear answer as

in the same email CO send referral letter for Medical from BUPA, which was surprising to everyone


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide

*Letter from GP and
*E Medical consent form which i have already provided

Email also says "CO will request 'On paper assessment' once she gets above docs as the baby is less than 6 months old she does not need to go for medical examination but the migration medical clinic can do that."

*Forgot to mention the same email has Medicla referral letter for medical examination aswel.

Can anyone shed some light on this please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide
> 
> *Letter from GP and
> *E Medical consent form which i have already provided
> ...


Maybe you can go the nearest BUPA clinic and speak to one of the GP there ?

Cheers


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for your reply mate,

I am in regional so i contacted BUPA aswel as local clinic that does visa medical on BUPA's behalf, 

Local clinic had no idea and wanted to give me an appointment
Called BUPA 2 times, got different response on both time, lady told those 2 docs will be enough while second one told me to contact Department

Also just checked my immi account it has changed to 'From Medical in progress to Medical required'


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Didnt get much help but will share my research as it may benefit candidates in the future

Got reply from BUPA other day that Baby under 6 months old born in Australia dont need to have their medical, Case officer will update medical himself on the evidence of letter from GP and guess what none of the leading migration agents knew this !!

Though i am still waiting to hear from CO or anyone from Skilled migration team re the situation but seems like ball is in CO court


----------



## rmdacyon (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi jkfooty I am in the same situation. Though I don’t have a CO yet, I would like to complete mh baby’s health assessment to prevent delays. Would you mind if I ask what the Letter from GP contained? And did you just attach it to your online application?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

If you get pregnant while you have a visa lodged (or are pregnant when you lodge it) why not just ask your MARA agent to get in touch with authorities and have the process sped up, so the kid is born a citizen? Seems like more simple then fiddling about with paperwork and health docs etc?


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys, can someone share what is this 'On paper assessment' I got requested for same but before that i was asked to submit letter from GP and Signed E-Medical consent form, which i have done now will the CO send me another letter for examination ? I have made tens of calls to BUPA and Dpt of Home Affairs and no one had clear answer as
> 
> in the same email CO send referral letter for Medical from BUPA, which was surprising to everyone


Hi, Hope you have got your permanent residency. I have submitted letter from GP and signed e- consent form today. Will the CO ask again for the On paper assessment or will make decision directly.

Thanks


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

i am in same situation just updated 1022 and birth certificate and waiting for passport. 
can you help me on this ? if you could just share the steps you followed after the child birth ? 
if you dont mind please provide your mobile number so it will be very helpful for me. mine is +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator 
*



jkfooty1 said:


> Didnt get much help but will share my research as it may benefit candidates in the future
> 
> Got reply from BUPA other day that Baby under 6 months old born in Australia dont need to have their medical, Case officer will update medical himself on the evidence of letter from GP and guess what none of the leading migration agents knew this !!
> 
> Though i am still waiting to hear from CO or anyone from Skilled migration team re the situation but seems like ball is in CO court


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Lovegill said:


> Hi, Hope you have got your permanent residency. I have submitted letter from GP and signed e- consent form today. Will the CO ask again for the On paper assessment or will make decision directly.
> 
> Thanks


Hi We just got email for CO asking consent from and letter from GP. Our GP has just provided letter writing that he has examined child and found nil medical issue. Will that be sufficient or do we need detail reports (like blue book) ?


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi there, GP letter and e-consent form is enough.


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

should we get letter from GP certified from JP ? how doi get this e-consent form ? 



Lovegill said:


> Hi there, GP letter and e-consent form is enough.


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

I posted the original letter that I got from GP and CO sent the e-consent form with email. It should be in attachment.


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dear expats,

My son was born in Australia after we lodged our application and hence, the CO requested for a "on-paper health assessment" for him.

However, it has been 2 months now that I submitted all the details for my son's assessment but still my Immi account "get health details" section asks me to arrange for his health checkup.

My question is, Does an "on-paper health assessment for newborn < 6 months" results reflect on the Immi account? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Any one who could assist me with the above query?


----------



## kota3456 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,

Did you get any update from CO? 
I am in the same situation. I have submitted 1022, passport and birth certificate of my kid last week.


----------



## Suguo (Jul 31, 2018)

Sanjos84 said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> My son was born in Australia after we lodged our application and hence, the CO requested for a "on-paper health assessment" for him.
> 
> ...





Hi,

I saw your post online. I am experiencing the same situation with you. I think you must have get PR already. Could you please tell me how did your baby get the result eventually? I have been waiting for nearly 2 months. I am very worried right now and I cannot do anything. 

Thank you!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

that's the first time i come across this... maybe worth calling DHO and asking, it seems rather long time to still be under assessment.


----------



## Lusi (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Suguo, I have the same situation with you. I have uploaded my baby’s details on the end of June, but nothing happened till now. Have you heard anything back yet? Please kindly advise me. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lusi said:


> Hi Suguo, I have the same situation with you. I have uploaded my baby’s details on the end of June, but nothing happened till now. Have you heard anything back yet? Please kindly advise me. Thanks


seems like it takes time.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys, can someone share what is this 'On paper assessment' I got requested for same but before that i was asked to submit letter from GP and Signed E-Medical consent form, which i have done now will the CO send me another letter for examination ? I have made tens of calls to BUPA and Dpt of Home Affairs and no one had clear answer as

in the same email CO send referral letter for Medical from BUPA, which was surprising to everyone


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide

*Letter from GP and
*E Medical consent form which i have already provided

Email also says "CO will request 'On paper assessment' once she gets above docs as the baby is less than 6 months old she does not need to go for medical examination but the migration medical clinic can do that."

*Forgot to mention the same email has Medicla referral letter for medical examination aswel.

Can anyone shed some light on this please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide
> 
> *Letter from GP and
> *E Medical consent form which i have already provided
> ...


Maybe you can go the nearest BUPA clinic and speak to one of the GP there ?

Cheers


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for your reply mate,

I am in regional so i contacted BUPA aswel as local clinic that does visa medical on BUPA's behalf, 

Local clinic had no idea and wanted to give me an appointment
Called BUPA 2 times, got different response on both time, lady told those 2 docs will be enough while second one told me to contact Department

Also just checked my immi account it has changed to 'From Medical in progress to Medical required'


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Didnt get much help but will share my research as it may benefit candidates in the future

Got reply from BUPA other day that Baby under 6 months old born in Australia dont need to have their medical, Case officer will update medical himself on the evidence of letter from GP and guess what none of the leading migration agents knew this !!

Though i am still waiting to hear from CO or anyone from Skilled migration team re the situation but seems like ball is in CO court


----------



## rmdacyon (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi jkfooty I am in the same situation. Though I don’t have a CO yet, I would like to complete mh baby’s health assessment to prevent delays. Would you mind if I ask what the Letter from GP contained? And did you just attach it to your online application?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

If you get pregnant while you have a visa lodged (or are pregnant when you lodge it) why not just ask your MARA agent to get in touch with authorities and have the process sped up, so the kid is born a citizen? Seems like more simple then fiddling about with paperwork and health docs etc?


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys, can someone share what is this 'On paper assessment' I got requested for same but before that i was asked to submit letter from GP and Signed E-Medical consent form, which i have done now will the CO send me another letter for examination ? I have made tens of calls to BUPA and Dpt of Home Affairs and no one had clear answer as
> 
> in the same email CO send referral letter for Medical from BUPA, which was surprising to everyone


Hi, Hope you have got your permanent residency. I have submitted letter from GP and signed e- consent form today. Will the CO ask again for the On paper assessment or will make decision directly.

Thanks


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

i am in same situation just updated 1022 and birth certificate and waiting for passport. 
can you help me on this ? if you could just share the steps you followed after the child birth ? 
if you dont mind please provide your mobile number so it will be very helpful for me. mine is +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator 
*



jkfooty1 said:


> Didnt get much help but will share my research as it may benefit candidates in the future
> 
> Got reply from BUPA other day that Baby under 6 months old born in Australia dont need to have their medical, Case officer will update medical himself on the evidence of letter from GP and guess what none of the leading migration agents knew this !!
> 
> Though i am still waiting to hear from CO or anyone from Skilled migration team re the situation but seems like ball is in CO court


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Lovegill said:


> Hi, Hope you have got your permanent residency. I have submitted letter from GP and signed e- consent form today. Will the CO ask again for the On paper assessment or will make decision directly.
> 
> Thanks


Hi We just got email for CO asking consent from and letter from GP. Our GP has just provided letter writing that he has examined child and found nil medical issue. Will that be sufficient or do we need detail reports (like blue book) ?


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi there, GP letter and e-consent form is enough.


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

should we get letter from GP certified from JP ? how doi get this e-consent form ? 



Lovegill said:


> Hi there, GP letter and e-consent form is enough.


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

I posted the original letter that I got from GP and CO sent the e-consent form with email. It should be in attachment.


----------

